# Spent $1,100 On The Outback Today!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I signed a contract on a SEASONAL RESORT space!









I never really thought I'd camp in the same spot all season, but...

Wife and I were out this weekend looking to buy lake property. Nice lot on a big lake, but the drive is between 3-4 hours each way. Decided it was just too far to drive with my crazy FD work schedule. I'd have property I wouldn't use that much.

Just before we left, we got a call that a spot opened up near our favorite lake (Jet Skiing lake). It's a resort of 49 spots that are ALL seasonal. No others are allowed to camp there. It's quite nice with all the landscaping and decks people have done/built. One space over from ours sits another OUTBACK as well. I have a feeling we'll have a friend soon.

We're leasing it for one season to see how it goes. If we like it, we'll stay. If not, on the road we'll go again.

Any other SEASONAL people out there? We'll be newbies at this...any tips? (besides BEER = FRIENDS?)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Cool, Jolly. Hey, hit up mswalt...he has a year-around spot at Abilene State Park.









Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Carzy question, but what are you going to do about the water lines and the FREEZING cold weather you have?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds great Pete









We've kicked the idea of a seasonal site around, thought it would be good to give it a try for a season.

Mike


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

We have a seasonal spot on the Mississippi River (Pettibone Resort in LaCrosse) - same feeling my husbands work schedule fluctuates so much so thought we would try it. It has worked out fantastic - 20 minutes from our house - we get to have a boat (included in the price) docked there. Sometimes we go out just to grill dinner a short boat ride and then come home other times we stay over. We have called friends on the spur of the moment and over they come. We definitely are doing it again next year. Down the road (retirement) things will change as our kids live in Oregon and Colorado so traveling we will go back too however for now its worked out great for us.

We have our grill and smoker out there - bought one of those small storage and leave the lawn chairs etc. Frig is always cold so there is always beverages available.

I'm sure you'll enjoy it for a couple of years -

Pattie


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a friend that parks there TT at a seasonal spot but they still get it out and take some trips too. This allows them to make a short weekend trip to the seasonal spot without packing, driving, set-up, tear-down and all the rest but they also do not miss the extended vacations trips they also enjoy.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Carzy question, but what are you going to do about the water lines and the FREEZING cold weather you have?


Seasonal in North Dakota means late June (when the snow melts) through July when the snow comes back.









No really, it runs from May 1 to Sept 30th. (pending weather) We've already had temps below freezing here this month.









I think we'll love it. I like the idea of getting to know others out there, and not having to set up and take down for 2 days of camping. It's close enough to go for the day...or a few hours.

Now I've got to figure out how to plumb the hardline to the sewer...build a deck...landscape the yard...store the mower/canoe/Jet Ski...etc.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Now I've got to figure out how to plumb the hardline to the sewer...build a deck...landscape the yard...store the mower/canoe/Jet Ski...etc.


...all of which are great problems to have. Enjoy the new adventure!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Seasonal in North Dakota means late June (when the snow melts) through July when the snow comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'v been thinking about doing the same some day...our summer's are pretty much the same with a bit more tacked onto the end. We haven't had frost yet - but the Mtns had 1st frost last night (Twin Mtn rallyites - pay attention!)

What a great new adventure!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds great Pete.

Do they allow you to hook up and pull out for a week? Some do not, most do.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Do they allow you to hook up and pull out for a week? Some do not, most do.


That would be my question, too. How difficult would it be to "pack up and take off" for a while?

Hope you enjoy. Glad you can take a season to make up your mind.

Mark

Although I do spend quite a few trips at the Abilene State Park (about 30 miles from home), I DO NOT have a seasonal spot there, RANDY! Just _*semi*_-seasonal. HaHa.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey NDJollyMon,

This sounds wonderful! I'm actually thinking about this for next year. Lake Mille Lacs is about 20 minutes from my house and have been thinking it would be a great solution (can anyone recommend a resort on this lake??)

With working full-time, I found it impossible to time my reservations in a 90-day window (for state parks here) or plan that far ahead, and everything is always BOOKED. Even on one trip, we decided to go spur of the moment, thinking we'd find a spot. But I was shocked when we ended up driving home after checking at least 10 places.

The other thing is we have a boat and are struggling with the "only can tow one: camper or boat?"

So, good luck to you. It can't hurt to try it and you'll probably love it!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmmmm. The parrot is having his wings clipped ??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That sounds pretty nice, Pete!








Are you going to be able to get it out for trips to other locals? Such as... oh, I don't know... maybe the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in southern Utah next July? We sure would love to see you there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I certainly can "pull up the anchor" and sail out of the resort at any time.
(and probably will) I'm going to try to NOT hook up anything that can't be moved, or disconnected in a short amount of time.

Swanie...I'm originally from Pine City...not far from you. I've never really camped around Milacs Lake. I have the same problem with towing a trailer or Jet Ski. This was a major factor in getting the seasonal space. I can make 'day trips' to this place, just to Ski if I want...and have a place to fall back too. (and no towing, as I can leave them both there)

Should be cool.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I certainly can "pull up the anchor" and sail out of the resort at any time.
> (and probably will) I'm going to try to NOT hook up anything that can't be moved, or disconnected in a short amount of time.
> 
> Swanie...I'm originally from Pine City...not far from you. I've never really camped around Milacs Lake. I have the same problem with towing a trailer or Jet Ski. This was a major factor in getting the seasonal space. I can make 'day trips' to this place, just to Ski if I want...and have a place to fall back too. (and no towing, as I can leave them both there)
> ...


We did the exact same thing last year (Labor Day 2005). We were camping at a COE campground at a great lake about 2.5 hrs from our house and a friend of ours said, "come see where my seasonal site is" and we were sold. We've been there a year now and have spent at least 20 weekends enjoying the Outback. The summer we decided we were only able to use the OB for four weekends....not a great investment. Now, it's a lake house where we keep our boat. We pay $1300 a year for ours. You will LOVE it. We too have neighbors with decks, sheds, landscaping etc. We've managed everything but the deck. Permanent firepit, yard deco etc. It's just like a lakehouse only it's on wheels. And yes, if we get the itch, we can pull out. Oh, and the sewer thing...it's easy...PVC and whatever it is that makes it fit snug into the sewer hole...it's a beautiful thing...just pull the tank levers before you go and you're good for the next weekend. Please let me know if you have any questions...we're sold on seasonal site camping..doesn't hurt nearly so much to make that camper payment each month, that's for sure!!

Shelly


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds the a great place Pete
You'll have to post some pics after you get the Outback setup at the site

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is our new seasonal site for 2007 with the OUTBACK on it. (pic taken in October)
I'm planning to do some landscaping, and to build a deck first thing this spring. There are great shade trees all over, and there are lakes and ponds on the grounds. It's a seasonal-only resort. No weekenders. 
The main lake is across the road. It' s a nice lake for Jet Skiing, which is what we like to do there. It's located in Northern Minnesota, about an hours drive from our house.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

That is really pretty!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great Pete








I bet you'll have a great time there
We'll be waiting to see pics after you get everything done

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jolly

awesome









When are you having your Trailer Warming Party









Thor









Thor


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Talk about a small world - Bob is from Cromwell and I am from Barnum - the site looks great - you'll love it - I know we thoroughly enjoyed our seasonal this summer - in fact we were out there last weekend - spent the day having a campfire etc. and able to drive home at night. You will love it.

Pattie


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Beautiful spot Jolly! Enjoy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks all. It's a little LATE SEASON here, so it's not as pretty green as it was this past summer. The site is really big...which means lots of mowing...but plenty of room. No neighbors to the rear...just woods.
ATV's....not allowed. Just golf carts. Trails all over as well. I suppose I'll need a golf cart to keep up with the Jones'.

Pattie...my sister in law lived in Barnum. Small world. I'm originally from Pine City.

I'm thinking of putting up one of these...anyone have one?


----------

